# FreeBSD-12.0-CURRENT-i386-20171213-r326820-memstick stuck



## liuwang (Dec 23, 2017)

Sir/Madam,

Any comment will be highly appreciated.

FreeBSD-12.0-CURRENT-i386-20171213-r326820-memstick booting stuck at:
----------------------------------------
...
...
BTX loader 1.00 BTX version is 1.02
Consoles: internal video/keyboard


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 23, 2017)

Ok with this trouble you will need to consider some options to try.

First off motherboard BIOS- Does it have UEFI enabled? Legacy mode or CSM might be worth a try.

Another possibility is video output not correct. You may need to stop booting at the beastie loader menu to pass options.
Some possible tweaks include:
`set hw.vga.textmode=1
boot`

How about you tell us what hardware you are trying to use. Is the CPU 64bit ?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2017)

liuwang said:


> FreeBSD-12.0-CURRENT-i386-20171213-r326820-memstick booting


Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

